# Oil Pressure Light Flickering



## 1998altima (May 7, 2007)

First post to this forum. I'm out on the road, 300 miles from home, and the oil pressure light starts flickering. I immediately check the oil, add half a quart to bring it full, and the light still flickers. No performance problems, yet, but I think I've heard some knocking...

Do I risk driving home to my trusted mechanic?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

How many miles on the car and what year? You might have a slug build up in the engine, try adding a engine flush solvent and change the oil. The reason I mention this, is because you said there is a knocking sound in the engine. Try this and let us know what happened. Also check the oil pressure as well


Frank


----------



## 1998altima (May 7, 2007)

128,000 miles. Sludge might well be the problem. I'll try the oil change with an engine flush solvent. Thanks.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah I would do what London berry suggested,I had athe same problem but my engine siezed up on me...you don't want that !!!!!


----------

